# NYK looses key - How to escalate to BMW



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

I sent the below email using OC. Any one has any ideas on what else to do to get BMW's attention?? TIA!!


I bought my BMW from BMW of Fremont and chose the European Delivery option. I dropped off my car at London on Aug 8th and I was told by the drop off person that the car was going to be shipped off on the vessel Bujin from South Hampton with the ETA of 9/13 into Port Hueneme. Today (9/13), the ship made it to Port Hueneme and I got a call from someone from the shipping company saying that the BMW had reached, but the KEY IS MISSING. This person at NYK shipping said that she needs to have the key sent to her as the key for the car is missing and they need to take the car out of the ship. After a few hours, she mentioned that they managed to get the car out of the ship, but they still need the key to be able to move it around. I am concerned about how on earth did the key get lost. When I dropped off my car at London, I presumed that I was entrusting my car in safe hands and that BMW would have responsible people take care of the car and ensure that it reaches safely to me. The fact that an important item like my car keys can go missing has made me really upset on how my car is being handled. BMW's shipping means has really disappointed me. I would also want to know on how the shipping company "managed" to get the car out of the ship without the key - was they car towed, was it dragged out of the ship, or was the glass window broken in. 

I just cannot express on how disturbed I am at this point on how my priced possesion is being handled. 

There is still no resolution yet on how the shipping company is going to get a key to my car. As per my dealer, BMW is going to get a key cut and thats how the car will get mobilized - I would like to know on who is responsible on getting the key made and when is that going to be sent to the shipping company - and what kind of delay is this key making business going to cause, and how will I get compensated for the delay.

Things have gone wrong with my delivery and I am hoping BMW cares enough about its customers to make things right. I will not hesitate to escalate/publicize this issue to the highest level possible.

Thank you.


------------------------------------

Email from Drop off person at London:

Thanks for the email.Sorry to hear the car key is missing!!Im a bit baffled,The car left here with the key and would have been loaded with the key at Southampton so the only place the key can have been mislaid is onboard ship or at the port of arrival!Please let us know if this problem has been resolved.
Best Regards,
Heathpark Services Ltd
Heathrow
Simon


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't understand what else BMWNA can do for you aside from providing you with another key which they are doing. NYK line f'd up. Take it with them. Give your car a good look over upon delivery and note any damage. If there are any damages, Gerling Insurance should be able to cover it.


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

My car also arrived with one key missing. (I left one at Harms for weekend dropoff and another at the BMW service to repair the damage.) I talked to BMW ED department and they told me that they'll get me another one. One concern, though, is the security. In your case in partcular, someone could have the possesion of the key, VIN and the destination info. 

In any case, try talking to BMW ED Department with your concerns if you don't get satisfactory answers from your dealer. They are usually very helpful and will make it right.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

arnolds said:


> I don't understand what else BMWNA can do for you aside from providing you with another key which they are doing. NYK line f'd up. Take it with them. Give your car a good look over upon delivery and note any damage. If there are any damages, Gerling Insurance should be able to cover it.


How would I know if the car was dragged out?? there could be undercarriage damage that I will never get to know. There is only so much that you can inspect visually. What about if the glass was broken into and then replaced at VPC.

I am so disgusted with BMW at this point. I am going to ask the dealer if I can get my money back..... I didn't pay 40g's for this kind of treatment.

Regarding NYK - I really don't care about them. BMW chose them as their shipping partner and is responsible for all of their goof-ups - I didn't specify NYK as the shipping means.

*Good luck to all u ED'ers... I will NEVER do ED again..* and if you are in the bay area - stay away from Chris Neal at BMW Fremont.

c


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

am_ver said:


> How would I know if the car was dragged out?? there could be undercarriage damage that I will never get to know. What about if the glass was broken into and then replaced at VPC.
> 
> I am so disgusted with BMW at this point. I am going to ask the dealer if I can get my money back..... I didn't pay 40g's for this kind of treatment.
> 
> ...


This is very unfortunate - and very unusual - but please keep us posted on what transpires.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Are you really mad, or are you just growing inpatient to get your hands on your car.  You've got to understand that the ETA is just that....an estimate.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't believe they lost or misplaced your key...that's really careless....but in the age of FEDEX, insurance, etc etc I think you're making a federal case out of what so far is an inconvenience but not a big issue. They'll make it right..they can overnight a key to Port or something like that. NYK must ship hundreds of thousands of cars every year and things happen. Why all this talk about "escalation" and "never doing business with BMW" and "refund"....your car got to port YESTERDAY and you have no idea if anything really is damaged......it certainly isn't delayed yet......so I don't get it. :dunno:

Also....I can't imagine that NYK has to drag cars off the ship that don't start....they must have a way to do it without damaging the vehicle....yours certainly isn't the first car that won't start (key or no key) that they've dealt with.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> I can't believe they lost or misplaced your key...that's really careless....but in the age of FEDEX, insurance, etc etc I think you're making a federal case out of what so far is an inconvenience but not a big issue. They'll make it right..they can overnight a key to Port or something like that. NYK must ship hundreds of thousands of cars every year and things happen. Why all this talk about "escalation" and "never doing business with BMW" and "refund"....your car got to port YESTERDAY and you have no idea if anything really is damaged......it certainly isn't delayed yet......so I don't get it. :dunno:


:stupid: Same point I was trying to get at, just too lazy to write.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> I can't believe they lost or misplaced your key...that's really careless....but in the age of FEDEX, insurance, etc etc I think you're making a federal case out of what so far is an inconvenience but not a big issue. They'll make it right..they can overnight a key to Port or something like that. NYK must ship hundreds of thousands of cars every year and things happen. Why all this talk about "escalation" and "never doing business with BMW" and "refund"....your car got to port YESTERDAY and you have no idea if anything really is damaged......it certainly isn't delayed yet......so I don't get it. :dunno:
> 
> Also....I can't imagine that NYK has to drag cars off the ship that don't start....they must have a way to do it without damaging the vehicle....yours certainly isn't the first car that won't start (key or no key) that they've dealt with.


Its not the delay that is bothering me at this point - it is the CARE with which my car is being transported.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

bmw330pp said:


> Are you really mad, or are you just growing inpatient to get your hands on your car.  You've got to understand that the ETA is just that....an estimate.


I don't think I am being impatient. I was just thinking about how would feel when the car gets here - and I think at this point there wouldn't be any exceitment at all. It will be a feeling of always thinking what all could be wrong and caused due to negligence while being transported.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

am_ver said:


> How would I know if the car was dragged out?? there could be undercarriage damage that I will never get to know. There is only so much that you can inspect visually. What about if the glass was broken into and then replaced at VPC.
> 
> I am so disgusted with BMW at this point. I am going to ask the dealer if I can get my money back..... I didn't pay 40g's for this kind of treatment.
> 
> ...


Good luck on getting your money back. Its already your car. You signed up for it in Munich.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

arnolds said:


> Good luck on getting your money back. Its already your car. You signed up for it in Munich.


so they can toss it in the ocean and get full insurance money. I was only expressing the feeling that I after an ED, but would take my money back at this point if it was an option - I think that talks a lot about how great ED is/can be.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

am_ver said:


> ....I am so disgusted with BMW at this point. I am going to ask the dealer if I can get my money back..... I didn't pay 40g's for this kind of treatment.
> 
> Regarding NYK - I really don't care about them. BMW chose them as their shipping partner and is responsible for all of their goof-ups - I didn't specify NYK as the shipping means.
> .....


Dude,..... calm down...  everything is gonna be alright, and the sun will still rise tomorrow morning. I gurantee you that in a few days when you have your car in possesion, you will forget all this stuff that you said 

Also, the car is your... you paid for it and took delivery of it. YOU OWN it and there is no legal recourse here on the delay. Sorry to say...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

am_ver said:


> I am so disgusted with BMW at this point. I am going to ask the dealer if I can get my money back..... I didn't pay 40g's for this kind of treatment.
> 
> Good luck to all u ED'ers... I will NEVER do ED again.


Someone loses your key and you throw the whole car away?

I understand you are upset, but what did *BMW* do wrong? :dunno: Their shipper screwed up, but that's no reason for a full refund on a car just because of a missing key. As far as not doing an ED again, whose to say this hasn't happened to a car you see on the dealer lot? They would just replace the key (and fix any damage at VPC) and you'd never know. This goes for ANY brand car or truck. I love my car, but its just a car.


----------



## abhigogna (May 25, 2005)

I remember somebody saying that it took him 11 weeks to get his car after dropping off at harms and that would be something to be really upset about. Losing a key, I wont loose my sleep over it.

As far as the key security is concerned, I think they reprogram the entire set together. Once they do that you cant use your old keys but you will have brand new set.

Take a chill pill and dont worry, BMW will not give a damaged car.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe you could go tell your mommy. She could tell you a bedtime story, tuck you in and it will be all better in the morning.:wahwah:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> Maybe you could go tell your mommy. She could tell you a bedtime story, tuck you in and it will be all better in the morning.:wahwah:


A little harsh, mate, don't you think? It's not YOUR car and I'd be wondering how the heck they moved it without the key also.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> A little harsh, mate, don't you think? It's not YOUR car and I'd be wondering how the heck they moved it without the key also.


The people are professionals, moving hundreds if not thousands of vehicles daily. Surely this is not the first time they have had to deal with this situation. The "harshness" of my reaction is not even proportionately close to the reaction to the incident itself. Just my opinion.


----------



## EHeath (Jul 7, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Maybe you could go tell your mommy. She could tell you a bedtime story, tuck you in and it will be all better in the morning.:wahwah:


Needless taunt. :dunno:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

EHeath said:


> Needless taunt. :dunno:


OK, Chastisement accepted. I was wrong, too harsh and out of line. I'm not sure where this lack of empathy came from. Not the typical me. I am very sorry and hope not to offend again.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> OK, Chastisement accepted. I was wrong, too harsh and out of line. I'm not sure where this lack of empathy came from. Not the typical me. I am very sorry and hope not to offend again.


No worries. Everyone reacts differently. I don't know how I'd express my distress in this type of situation, but given the apparent uniqueness of the situation and the questions it might raise, I'm sure I'd be a tad distressed.


----------



## szcz (Jul 29, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I'd be wondering how the heck they moved it without the key also.


There are dollies that can be jacked under the wheels - it can then roll around quite easily on these. I am sure that there are other ways as well. This technique will do no damage at all. Do they even lock the cars on the ship? Why break the window?

I have to agree with the majority here. I hear complaints all day about negligence and all that. Losing the key is not a big deal. Really. It can happen a million ways, even with the most cautious person, the most dedicated shipping line. It didn't hurt the car- it slowed delivery by a day or two.

I don't want to wait an extra day for my car either. They can break my window, lose my keys, drop it in the ocean, whatever - I still want the car.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

It's unfortunately that they lost your key, but I don't think it's cause to say the whole ED process is lousy and blame your dealer too.

Keep in mind that you spend a week in Europe, drove around in a brand spanking new e90 for a week that should count for something. 

Think about all the folks still displaced by Hurricane Katrina, it's a great car but let's keep things in perspective it's not life or death.

Anyways, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

szcz said:


> drop it in the ocean, whatever - I still want the car.


Nah, you won't want it then. Ask anyone whose car was on the Tricolor.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

please let us know what happens in the next few days... my car is aboard grus as well....... no mention of a missing key..... and if it had I would hope bmw would find a quick resolution... I'm sorry you have this stress, and we all handle it differently...... the worst is that you hvae a slight delay and if it is longer than you can stand ask for some free accesories, although I would think that might not happen, considering eta does stand for, estimated time of arrival....... 

i will say that i'm glad i don't have to go through it because it does get you thinking about alot worse scenarios.......


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

schley said:


> please let us know what happens in the next few days... my car is aboard grus as well....... no mention of a missing key..... and if it had I would hope bmw would find a quick resolution... I'm sorry you have this stress, and we all handle it differently...... the worst is that you hvae a slight delay and if it is longer than you can stand ask for some free accesories, although I would think that might not happen, considering eta does stand for, estimated time of arrival.......
> 
> i will say that i'm glad i don't have to go through it because it does get you thinking about alot worse scenarios.......


Latest on this front: VPC and dealer are both trying to figure out who is going to get the key made. The VPC needs to have the car there to be able to generate the key, so the car would need to be towed there. It appears that the dealer can generate the key without having the car with them (am I just being given BS by BMW - this doesn't make sense to me at all). So apparently, the car might get towed to VPC before clearing customs to get a duplicate. There is still no ETA (estimated time of arrival) on when the key will be made.

I feel the only way BMW can make up for this is by standing by their product and delivery process/means (yes, NYK), and give the extended warranty on the car.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

am_ver said:


> ...I feel the only way BMW can make up for this is by standing by their product and delivery process/means (yes, NYK), and give the extended warranty on the car....


Alright... I know you are fraustrated. So you may not want to hear what I have to say. Stop reading now.

I have done this many many time, and I really don't think they owe you anything. They have made no promise as to when your car will be delivered to your dealer. So long as the car is delivered to your dealer. They have up to 12 weeks from the day you drop the car off to redeliver the car. They will certainly do that. I REALLY don't see reason why they need to compensate you at all. If anything, they will just keep a tight lip about where the car is for future EDer so they don't run into another impatient buyer bitchin' and moaening. In fact, this may just happen 9and I know you don't care, because this is your last ED) but most of us here do care.

anyways... I've always said... there is a price to be paid on ED, this is exactly what I am talking about. :eeps:

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Why not just fed ex them the valet key? :dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:stupid: 

If it were me... I' d volunteer my key (since its useless without a car anyways) and Next Day air the damn thing so I can get my car ASAP.

But that's just me...  call me an idiot 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Right-on dude! :thumbup:

I HATE these "I'm going to make BMW pay for this" threads. like this one or the infamous "BMW RUINED my vacation" thread... Dumb stuff like My car had a small, almost un-noticable scratch on the lower bumper, I want my money back - thread... :rofl:  :banghead:

It's difficult to have respect when all essence of perspective is lost.

People get real, these are cars... and we are buying them with extra logistics involved. Little things often happen... but seems to me they work out in the end, even if that is 4 or 5 days... gee a week later than it could have been. :bawling:



beewang said:


> :stupid:
> 
> If it were me... I' d volunteer my key (since its useless without a car anyways) and Next Day air the damn thing so I can get my car ASAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

beewang said:


> :stupid:
> 
> ...call me an idiot
> 
> beewang:bigpimp:


Idiot! 
:rofl:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

beewang said:


> Alright... I know you are fraustrated. So you may not want to hear what I have to say. Stop reading now.
> 
> I have done this many many time, and I really don't think they owe you anything. They have made no promise as to when your car will be delivered to your dealer. So long as the car is delivered to your dealer. They have up to 12 weeks from the day you drop the car off to redeliver the car. They will certainly do that. I REALLY don't see reason why they need to compensate you at all. If anything, they will just keep a tight lip about where the car is for future EDer so they don't run into another impatient buyer bitchin' and moaening. In fact, this may just happen 9and I know you don't care, because this is your last ED) but most of us here do care.
> 
> ...


Well, if it was upto BMW and my dealer - their plan was to keep a stiff tight lip on the key thing. It was NYK who called me asking me to bring the key - so please don't be glad that BMW ED tells you everything right now. Infact the dealer mentioned as well - "they should have never called you" (i.e should have left u in the dark).

I AM NOT PISSED ABOUT THE DELAY - I have mentioned that a dozen times. I have no problems waiting and am not even excieted about getting the car anymore. The reason I am pissed is the HANDLING process... how did car get off boat, where is it now... where all is it getting towed before going to VPC (hey, the truck driver might even forget that the car is a RWD --- and there would be no visible damage to the car when I go to pick it up at the dealer.). Getting a damaged car (without visible damage) is my concern. And that is the essence of the issue. I am not asking you to give me my warranty and neither can u give that to me. I am expressing on what would make me feel better - I am not asking for floor mars/ski racks here - just piece of mind.

Hey - anyone lend me their bimmer, I can screw it up really bad without u seeing anything after I give it back to you (visually). maybe things will start breaking over time.


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

I know that if it was my car I'd be VERY upset initially and might find a mean streak that would cause me to start a thread like this, but I think this is one of those things that will completely evaporate once you are reunited with your vehicle. Things do happen and I think that this board IS the forum for "rants and raves" as it were. Hopefully things work out, but even when they don't...that's life! This will all make for a good story! :thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Hendramy said:


> I know that if it was my car I'd be VERY upset initially and might find a mean streak that would cause me to start a thread like this, but I think this is one of those things that will completely evaporate once you are reunited with your vehicle. Things do happen and I think that this board IS the forum for "rants and raves" as it were. Hopefully things work out, but even when they don't...that's life! This will all make for a good story! :thumbup:


I think it is my dealer is partially to blame for how I feel right now... that guy is so freakin cocky... Infact I have written to BMW "my dealer believes that this is not his problem and doesn't have time to deal with delivery issues".


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

am_ver said:


> ... how did car get off boat, where is it now... where all is it getting towed before going to VPC (hey, the truck driver might even forget that the car is a RWD --- and there would be no visible damage to the car when I go to pick it up at the dealer.). Getting a damaged car (without visible damage) is my concern. And that is the essence.


I understand what you mean. I think at this point, you have to have faith that your car will be ok when you get it back, and if its not, they'll make it right at that point. Hang in there, when you're behind the wheel again the anger will start to fade!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

am_ver said:


> Well, if it was upto BMW and my dealer - their plan was to keep a stiff tight lip on the key thing. It was NYK who called me asking me to bring the key - so please don't be glad that BMW ED tells you everything right now. Infact the dealer mentioned as well - "they should have never called you" (i.e should have left u in the dark).


I agree... they should have never called you. As you are the legal owner of teh car, but not the people who hired them. They worked, out of standard of procedure and should have never called you.



> ...The reason I am pissed is the HANDLING process... how did car get off boat, where is it now... where all is it getting towed before going to VPC (hey, the truck driver might even forget that the car is a RWD --- and there would be no visible damage to the car when I go to pick it up at the dealer.). Getting a damaged car (without visible damage) is my concern. And that is the essence of the issue. ...


Your wild imagionation is killing you. I can tell you that your car is not the first nor last car the shipper loses keys on. They have dollies for events like this.


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

beewang said:


> I agree... they should have never called you. As you are the legal owner of teh car, but not the people who hired them. They worked, out of standard of procedure and should have never called you.
> 
> Your wild imagionation is killing you. I can tell you that your car is not the first nor last car the shipper loses keys on. They have dollies for events like this.


I totally agree. It's reactions like this over the most inane and overthought potential problems that give us BMW owners a bad reputation. What's next, a diatribe on how it will affect the children?  In the words of Richard Pryor "Have a Coke and shut the F' up"
:slap:


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

am_ver said:


> "my dealer believes that this is not his problem and doesn't have time to deal with delivery issues"


Again, deal with BMW, not the dealer, if you are not happy with your dealer. BMW has a keen interest to keep you as a happy customer (within reason). And my experience with them has been nothing short of stellar. Your dealer, on the other hand, is obviously not as interested since he already got paid, and will punt as much as he can get away with, especially since ED customers don't count towards CSI.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

tksung said:


> ...Again, deal with BMW, not the dealer, if you are not happy with your dealer. BMW has a keen interest to keep you as a happy customer (within reason). ....


But what/why would BMW need to do anything ?? As he will no doubt get his car in the prescribed time. I mean seriously.... short of you getting your car 12 weeks after drop-odd and/or your car shows up w/ damage, why would BMW do anything?? I am sure the BMW employee would love to say to am_mer "... Mr. Am_mer... we love you help you help, but what is it exactly you are unhappy about that wasn't stipulated in the ED documents?? :dunno: ..."

But I know they cannot, because if they do.... we'd have an internet uproar "...Ahhhhh!!! The BMW custumer Service... they are the WORST!! They talked back and now i am REALLY PISSED!!.. I am now writing to the Helmet Pancake to complaint..."

Other than being diplomatic and sympathetic, there is nothing a BMW employee can give you. Until you have a legitimate gripe.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

beewang said:


> But what/why would BMW need to do anything ?? As he will no doubt get his car in the prescribed time. I mean seriously.... short of you getting your car 12 weeks after drop-odd and/or your car shows up w/ damage, why would BMW do anything?? I am sure the BMW employee would love to say to am_mer "... Mr. Am_mer... we love you help you help, but what is it exactly you are unhappy about that wasn't stipulated in the ED documents?? :dunno: ..."
> 
> But I know they cannot, because if they do.... we'd have an internet uproar "...Ahhhhh!!! The BMW custumer Service... they are the WORST!! They talked back and now i am REALLY PISSED!!.. I am now writing to the *Helmet Pancake * to complaint..."
> 
> ...


mmmmm.....Pancake's.....


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

I wasn't sure how the shipping company reached *am_ver* and perhaps should have written that. Some people must have gone to some trouble to identify and find the vehicle owner to ask about a key. While driving the car off the ship might be in his best interest, I suspect it would have been easier for the shipping company had they immediately treated the car as one of the few that won't start or they shouldn't drive.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

When you finally get your car, consider taking it to an independent mechanic for a thorough inspection and some of the stuff johnf listed. Maybe after that, you'll find some peace of mind with your car.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I can understand your frustration, entrusting a valuable posession in the hands of strangers is a difficult thing to do and we expect BMW to be trustworthy.

having said that, it could be a lot worse, my car came scratched and the dealer who tried to fix it made it worse to the point that I had to change the whole bumper and I can tell you that I wanted to give them back the car just like you. All I can say is that time will do its thing and you will get your car sooner or later, you will get a new key, and I am sure that the car was dragged professionally (upside down on the roof).
after 10 minutes of having your car back all this anger will dissipate since it is mostly due to anticipation and impatience. a missing key is easily replaceble, and I bet that it will show up eventually. These keys are programmable and can be disactivated by the dealer. You can ask them to make sure that the car accepts only the keys you own.
I hope you get your car soon and that the wait will be over (check the roof...)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> ...I can understand your frustration, entrusting a valuable posession in the hands of strangers is a difficult thing to do and we expect BMW to be trustworthy....


It appears that am_ver got his car already. Based on my calculation, it appears the car arrived from port to dealer in *8 days!!* They have never lost my keys but I can tell you that my avg. wait is right about that.  So YES!! it does appears that this post is just an episode of "much ado about nothing"


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

beewang said:


> It appears that am_ver got his car already. Based on my calculation, it appears the car arrived from port to dealer in *8 days!!* They have never lost my keys but I can tell you that my avg. wait is right about that.  So YES!! it does appears that this post is just an episode of "much ado about nothing"


8 Days! Does that include getting through customs? My wait was 3 weeks!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> 8 Days! Does that include getting through customs? My wait was 3 weeks!


I'm just happy the VPC is a hop, skip and a jump from my dealership.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Out of curiosity, does your dealership repair cars for the VPC?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> Out of curiosity, does your dealership repair cars for the VPC?


No. The VPC has its own shop (quite a good one actually).


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> No. The VPC has its own shop (quite a good one actually).


The BMW VPC's have some of the best shops anywhere. They have the latest technology, and the best trained employees- and they do a very high volume of work so their experience with repairs is almost unmatched.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

I still do not get the big issue.... as I am sure the car was placed on wheel dollies and moved areound that way. That is how many places short on space, or broken down cars move them around. All 4 wheels get placed on cradles with 4 caster wheels and it is moved around like that with handles or a hitch on the front dollies. Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Jspira said:


> No. The VPC has its own shop (quite a good one actually).


I knew about the VPC's shops. I was just curious if your dealer also got involved as mine does.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

johnf said:


> I knew about the VPC's shops. I was just curious if your dealer also got involved as mine does.


Never had a problem where it would come up


----------

